# Stockport Cat Show- 8th December.



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Is anyone showing/visiting? 

I'm hoping to pop along and have a look around, especially as it's being run by the Oriental and Siamese cat club :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not coming to that one!! Hope you have fun!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

at sheffield the same day...

1 in pedigree section.. and 1 in ped pet section... in AOC class before anyone asks


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sheffield too - 2 peds, 1 pet ped, 1 non ped - mad or what!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Which club carol


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

And what does Sheffield have that Stockport doesn't? :sneaky2:

Hope you all do well :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

2 peds in Black, Red Self & Tortie, ped pet & non ped in that and N Brit LH


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, looking at the schedule, I think it's only non-peds, Siamese and Oriental anyway, in Stockport 

http://www.gccfcats.org/Schedules/transpennine12schedule.pdf

Should be a good day out, though. I don't know if you will have noticed but I'm a Meezer fan


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Should be a good day out, though. I don't know if you will have noticed but I'm a Meezer fan


You're not?!?!?!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be there with a new boy, it will be his first show so fingers crossed he enjoys it.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> I will be there with a new boy, it will be his first show so fingers crossed he enjoys it.


Oh, will you now? I will most probably pop along (I'm trying to get the Step Dad to, as well), as it's not far away at all 

Am I right in thinking it's only Siamese and Orientals competing?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, will you now? I will most probably pop along (I'm trying to get the Step Dad to, as well), as it's not far away at all
> 
> Am I right in thinking it's only Siamese and Orientals competing?


Yes...its going to be full of Meezers


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> Yes...its going to be full of Meezers


Fantastic!! It'll be the noisiest cat show of the year :lol:


----------

